# Edge x Mira Puppies - Future Agility Stars!



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

All I can say is Oh My!!! They are too adorable for words, and I'm sure they are, in fact, future agility stars!!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Very very cute!!! Loving those action shots! I bet they will be awesome at agility!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

They are gorgeous  It will be tough to decide which girl is staying I'm sure!

I am thrilled to see you use the same outdoor playset that Barb uses  All kinds of peek a boo and climbing opportunities as well as shade


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Very sweet babies!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These pups are sooooooooo adorable and just precious. 

Love the great pictures, they must be so much fun.

Pink is my favorite-what a doll.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Adorable! I think Miss Pink is the one for you. Can't beat a happy girl!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

They love that outdoor play set! The litter Mira was from had one as well. I was able to find one on Craigslist.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

They are beautiful, absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Sooooooo cute


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful babies! I think Pink is your keeper too.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Ahhh! I looove them!!! Future agility stars indeed, glad you posted, can never get enough puppy pics!!! Are they all spoken for?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks!  Yes, they are all spoken for.


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What is the playset that you are using?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It is just a kids playset by Little Tikes. I don't think they make this one anymore. It has a slide and a little fort underneath.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

You know.. Pink and Black are still my favorites even though they are all adorable!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Beautiful puppies and future agility stars for sure. I think I'm in love with Miss Pink. Looks like she has a sassy attitude!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the pictures. Beautiful pups.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

They're hitting the best age of all now. I will have to start taking Advil before I look at your pictures from now on


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

*Future X-games stars*

Awesome + Agile--Wonderful pups


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Great Pictures!!!! Miss Pink is adorable, they all are!


----------



## Glassbuttercup (Jan 22, 2012)

Just love puppies!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all! The really are hitting a great age!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

my gosh they are so cute!!!! I really like Ms Orange!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Selli-Belle said:


> Adorable! I think Miss Pink is the one for you. Can't beat a happy girl!


Oh, this was my thought exactly  I am so happy to see these photos, I hope you will keep us updated over the next couple weeks as you are able because I am seriously in love with these pups. They are just the most engaging looking group, and my favorite coloring. I didn't know you were such a talented photographer. After visiting a litter of 5 week olds and trying to photograph them when they weren't sleeping, I have a newfound respect for breeders and their puppy pictures! It's almost impossible! Congratulations on this group, I can't wait to see the one you keep as she grows up.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I:--heart:your puppies


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Ok, now how did I miss this...? Adorable! And I love miss Pink, what a happy face...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks! Yes photographing can get tricky, they like to clobber me! So fun to see the good pics! There are plenty of bad ones!!

I cannot wait to see them all grow up! I will post more next week. There are picture links on my webpage as well.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You're killing me! I have to wait another year!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> You're killing me! I have to wait another year!


Me too!  maybe even two. I'm in love with black, but I'm also partial to boys. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Future stars! Pictures are great!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Adorable pictures of adorable puppies! Can't wait to see which girl will be staying with you!!! Are the other puppies going to agility homes?


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

The little superstars are too cute!!


----------



## With Love (Aug 25, 2013)

OMG. They are GOUGERS!


----------

